# should be accessed in a static way ?



## senay (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo

wenn ich mein Programm compiliere, bekommeich die Fehlermeldung:

The static field BaseCredentials.AD_GROUP_SERVICE should be accessed in a static way	

Der Code sieht wie folgt aus: 

AdGroupInterface adgroupService =(AdGroupInterface)me.getService(me.AD_GROUP_SERVICE);


----------



## Wyatt (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo...

das Programm möchte, dass du auf das statische Feld "BaseCredentials.AD_GROUP_SERVICE" auch statisch zugreifst!

Beispiel:

```
public class Auto
{
  static privat int objcnt = 0;

  public Auto()
  {
    ++objcnt;
  }

  public finalize()
  {
    --objcnt;
  }
}

public class B
{
  Auto auto1;
  Auto auto2 = new Auto();
  System.out.println(
    "Anzahl Auto-Objekte: "+Auto.objcnt // Zugriff erfolgt statisch (static)
  );
}
```

Hoffentlich hilft das weiter, weil aus deinem Code kann ich nichts basteln 
Gruß
Felix


----------



## Laocoon (28. Juli 2007)

Wyatt hat gesagt.:


> Hallo...
> das Programm möchte, dass du auf das statische Feld "BaseCredentials.AD_GROUP_SERVICE" auch statisch zugreifst!



Oder anders ausgedrückt: du benutzt eine Instanz deiner Klasse (_me_). Wyatt benutz die Klasse selbst (_Auto_). 

Statisch (static) bedeutet immer, dass sich die Methode/das Feld nicht auf eine Objektinstanz, sondern auf die Klasse selbst bezieht (und sich nur einmal im Speicher befindet). 

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter
Grüße
Daniel.


----------



## senay (30. Juli 2007)

Danke an Euch beide...

Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. 
Der Fehler ist beseitigt.


----------

